# Nissan GT-R Wins One Lap of America



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

TopSpeed swept all the road course events to win the One Lap of America two years in a row. Last year they did it in a Porsche GT2, this year in an R35 GT-R. Leh Keen and Doug Wilks dominated the competition. 

One Lap of America : Day 8 Results : Final Results | 2009 Nissan GT-R



> 2nd place to the 2011 TurboS. 3rd place to Billy Johnson in the Roush Mustang. A big suprise is Todd Treffert in his R35, that has Dunlop Sport Maxx(2012 tire) in 285 all around, AP Curved vane rotors, and otherwise stock in 4th place. Catesby Jones, finished in 5th spot. Three out of the top 5 spots with GT-R's isn't bad. Only 100 points total between 4th, and 2nd spot. Basically less than two finishing positions per event over the 8 days.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

tyndago said:


> Dunlop Sport Maxx(2012 tire) in 285 all around


Fantastic result for an almost standard car. Assume he has 10.5 rear rims front and back, with a lot of negative camber up front so they don't rub?


Rich


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Another landslide victory for this amazing car, well done to the drivers and mechanics for making it happen :bowdown1:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Good job Plato wasn't driving the gtr would still be running!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

2 wins in GT1 at the weekend and now this, The R35 is certainly creating itself a strong reputation.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Rich-GT said:


> Fantastic result for an almost standard car. Assume he has 10.5 rear rims front and back, with a lot of negative camber up front so they don't rub?


285s on the standard 9.5 inch wheels in the front. They fit fine, and are within the range of acceptable wheel sizes. Not ideal but they work. 

To fit the 10.5 inch wheels takes a bit of stuffing.

The winning R35 had 315's on it all around.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

One Lap is an epic event by all accounts, but nearly all the cars are heavily modified from stock and the driver quality varies hugely, so the results, whilst interesting, hardly prove anything about the merits of any individual cars.

The 7th car overall, beating dozens of modified Corvettes, Vipers, GT3s etc, was a 1993 Honda Civic


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Guy said:


> One Lap is an epic event by all accounts, but nearly all the cars are heavily modified from stock and the driver quality varies hugely, so the results, whilst interesting, hardly prove anything about the merits of any individual cars.The 7th car overall, beating dozens of modified Corvettes, Vipers, GT3s etc, was a 1993 Honda Civic


One Lap rewards consistency. First place gets max points, then each position back from there is 5 fewer points. So even if you are in a position like Leh, where he at some events (Daytona) was 35 seconds faster than the second place car, there is only 5 points separating them in the results for that event.

The 4th place 2009 GT-R had 2011(UK, Dunlop Sport MAXX) GT-R tires in 285 all around, and upgraded brake rotors and pads. I would call that pretty stock. 

The 1993 Honda Civic was no joke. Twin charged from what the guys were saying. One Lap veterans, and driven well. 1.065 average on the skidpad http://www.enmo.ca/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=12

I know lots of guys with Hondas that will embarrass GT-R's at the drag strip, and on the road course. Light weight, on the right tire, with a good suspension setup, and well driven. However, at the end of the day, its still a Honda, and a GT-R is a GT-R.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm thrilled to hear that :clap: and the GT1 result too, awesome !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy said:


> One Lap is an epic event by all accounts, but nearly all the cars are heavily modified from stock and the driver quality varies hugely, so the results, whilst interesting, hardly prove anything about the merits of any individual cars.
> 
> The 7th car overall, beating dozens of modified Corvettes, Vipers, GT3s etc, was a 1993 Honda Civic


Nobody said they were standard cars.
But interesting that last year's winners switched from a GT2 to a GT-R...

And as said, the 4th placed car was a virtually standard GT-R.


----------

